# First sub ohm with variable wattage !



## DurbanThroatHit (25/11/16)

Hi All

So I managed to pick up an e leaf pico mini 75w and just wanted some general tips/advice:

If I use a low ohm coil (lets say for example a .2 ohm coil) how high can I set my wattage to and not burn the cotton ? 
Does anybody know anything about the temperature control? how it works? is it worth it?
Can I use Max PG on a 0.3 ohm coil?


Also what general maintenance should I conduct on the coil, atty and battery to ensure its proper cared for ?

thanks !


----------



## daniel craig (25/11/16)

You can increase wattage as much as you want until you find your sweet spot. I would suggest you start at low wattage and go up in 5w increments until you find a wattage that's perfect for you. 

Temperature control can only be used with certain coils. If you scroll through the menu you would see setting for different coil/wire types in temperature control mod. An example of a coil that can be used in Temperature control mode is the Nickel coil for the melo. Only use this mode if you have the correct coil for it and be sure to use the correct setting (Temp Ni for nickel coils etc)

As for max VG, I don't think the melo will like max VG juice. Rather use a 70vg/30pg or 80/20 blend or even a 60/40. The melo will struggle at wicking max VG.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (25/11/16)

thank you !

I glanced at eleaf's website and saw that there is a firmware update available....are these actually worth it ? the device is running fine out of the box


----------



## Soutie (25/11/16)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> thank you !
> 
> I glanced at eleaf's website and saw that there is a firmware update available....are these actually worth it ? the device is running fine out of the box



If using TC the updates are definitely worth it, they mostly update the TC algorithms to make it work better. Actually even If you are just running wattage mode, they added a preheat function for kanthal in the latest update... if you are happpy that's great but if you like to tinker I would update

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Strontium (25/11/16)

Don't use temp control on stock coils!! You will burn the shit outta them.
Only use the temp control if you have an rta deck in there and are building your own coils.

For the stock coils, there is a recommended wattage written on them but I find they all work pretty well 25-30W

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (26/11/16)

Thanks for the tip about the TC ! For now I am keeping it to stock coils until I feel I am knowledgeable enough to play with building coils etc !

More crucially...the battery ?

I've always had some skepticism of most vape stuff being made in China with all their wonderful methods of control and quality regulation  but I was checking as to whether it would be okay to charge the 18650 LG HG2 through the actual mod with a wall adapter that has a max discharge of 1amp (basically my galaxy tab wall adapter) and stumbled on the news about fake batteries and based on how extensive this https://batterybro.com/blogs/18650-...an-you-identify-the-fake-lg-hg2-18650-battery investigation is I realise there is no way of telling by inspection  Has anybody had any experience with a grade B or C battery? are these likely to go bang anytime soon ? Even if my battery is fake is there a lot more risk ?why can't I find this battery on LG's website and the Samsung 25R on their website?  

Kinda freaked out and haven't picked up the vape since last night


----------



## Andre (26/11/16)

Fine to charge via you 1 amp wall adapter - you mod will moderate if too high. Buy your batteries from one of our supporting vendors and they should be fine. If you are not sure whether your LG is fake or not (some threads about it on the forum and how to identify) take them to Sir Vape for inspection.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Strontium (26/11/16)

I charged mine through the mod using my blackberry charger but it takes ridiculously long, better to buy a charger (R200-R300) and an extra battery (R180)
As for whether a battery is legit or not, I have no idea on how to check short of putting it in some of the more advanced chargers that will give you readings of output etc.
Buy from an accredited Ecigssa supporting vendor and you shouldn't have anything to worry about.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Soutie (26/11/16)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Thanks for the tip about the TC ! For now I am keeping it to stock coils until I feel I am knowledgeable enough to play with building coils etc !
> 
> More crucially...the battery ?
> 
> ...



I need the Pico you should be relatively safe, your chipset will monitor the voltage on the battery and control your amperage accordingly. Your battery life might just be terrible but there shouldn't be too much risk of a battery venting. If you notice your battery life is terrible I would replace the battery pronto.

On a mech mod, a grade b or c battery is a whole different kettle of fish, then you get into real danger territory especially if you are building your coil in the sub 0.3 range.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (26/11/16)

The LG HG2 choc is a valid LG battery. That's not to say that yours is genuine but many/most sold by reputable vendors in SA would be. I think we have all had experience with "B bin" batteries, it would be very rare for any vaping vendor to sell "A bin" batteries as the manufacturers usually hold these back for special wholesale customers. The lower grades go to retail, according to Mooch.

I wouldn't sweat it on your LG choc. If it's been working fine until now, there's no reason why it would stop just because you're now worried about it. Several sites give side-by-side comparisons with legit and counterfeit batteries. Do the visual inspections recommended by those sites, that's all you can do. If it's an obvious fake then return it to the vendor. If it looks legit, it probably is.

I don't think there is any reason to be freaked out. Even if your battery is a fake rewrapped 10A, the Pico doesn't exactly thrash batteries and has safety features built in. If you vape at low wattages, a 10A battery is fine. It can vape up to about 36W. If there is a problem with the battery's ability being exceeded, the mod will either regulate the amperage downward or simply won't fire. The concern over counterfeit batteries is mostly from people who use mech mods, build for a legit battery that they expect to deliver 25 or 30A and then it's a fake that delivers only 10A. That can cause problems. In regulated mods, not so much.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (26/11/16)

Andre said:


> Fine to charge via you 1 amp wall adapter - you mod will moderate if too high. Buy your batteries from one of our supporting vendors and they should be fine. If you are not sure whether your LG is fake or not (some threads about it on the forum and how to identify) take them to Sir Vape for inspection.



Thanks ! My old ego one/twisp adapter is rated at 0.5A so will this ideally be around the same charge time as a USB port on my laptop ? Thanks I actually picked the battery up from them so I guess it should be okay


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (26/11/16)

Strontium said:


> I charged mine through the mod using my blackberry charger but it takes ridiculously long, better to buy a charger (R200-R300) and an extra battery (R180)
> As for whether a battery is legit or not, I have no idea on how to check short of putting it in some of the more advanced chargers that will give you readings of output etc.
> Buy from an accredited Ecigssa supporting vendor and you shouldn't have anything to worry about.


 
Thank you ! I also have a 5200mah power bank with a dual USB output it says that if I connect one device its output will be 2.1A..is this safe to use ? will it be shorter charge time ?

I will invest in another battery and charge as soon as I can afford it !


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (26/11/16)

Soutie said:


> I need the Pico you should be relatively safe, your chipset will monitor the voltage on the battery and control your amperage accordingly. Your battery life might just be terrible but there shouldn't be too much risk of a battery venting. If you notice your battery life is terrible I would replace the battery pronto.
> 
> On a mech mod, a grade b or c battery is a whole different kettle of fish, then you get into real danger territory especially if you are building your coil in the sub 0.3 range.



Ideally if I am using an eleaf 0.5 coil out of the box and vaping at 30W roughly how long should I expect it to last ? I understand it is difficult to gauge and provide an accurate answer however I am not sure what is considered terrible battery life ?


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (26/11/16)

RichJB said:


> The LG HG2 choc is a valid LG battery. That's not to say that yours is genuine but many/most sold by reputable vendors in SA would be. I think we have all had experience with "B bin" batteries, it would be very rare for any vaping vendor to sell "A bin" batteries as the manufacturers usually hold these back for special wholesale customers. The lower grades go to retail, according to Mooch.
> 
> I wouldn't sweat it on your LG choc. If it's been working fine until now, there's no reason why it would stop just because you're now worried about it. Several sites give side-by-side comparisons with legit and counterfeit batteries. Do the visual inspections recommended by those sites, that's all you can do. If it's an obvious fake then return it to the vendor. If it looks legit, it probably is.
> 
> I don't think there is any reason to be freaked out. Even if your battery is a fake rewrapped 10A, the Pico doesn't exactly thrash batteries and has safety features built in. If you vape at low wattages, a 10A battery is fine. It can vape up to about 36W. If there is a problem with the battery's ability being exceeded, the mod will either regulate the amperage downward or simply won't fire. The concern over counterfeit batteries is mostly from people who use mech mods, build for a legit battery that they expect to deliver 25 or 30A and then it's a fake that delivers only 10A. That can cause problems. In regulated mods, not so much.



Thank you ! 

I guess since I wasn't using a built in battery device for the firs time, I became paranoid over whether I ended up with a bad battery and quite nervous to use my device. I will take it to Sir Vape again to ally my concerns but rather be safe than sorry I feel

Reactions: Can relate 1


----------



## Soutie (26/11/16)

You should get the better part of a day on a fresh new battery with regular use. Mine will last all day and I Vape as much as I smoked, when I get home after work my battery will be half or just under. It is very subjective though, depends on how often and how long you Vape.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (26/11/16)

Soutie said:


> You should get the better part of a day on a fresh new battery with regular use. Mine will last all day and I Vape as much as I smoked, when I get home after work my battery will be half or just under. It is very subjective though, depends on how often and how long you Vape.




Interesting..I used it out the box and then charged it but it died almost as quickly as out of the box...will put it back to charge and see how it goes to confirm


----------



## Strontium (26/11/16)

Battery usually lasts me about 10-12hrs vaping at 30W


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (27/11/16)

Strontium said:


> Battery usually lasts me about 10-12hrs vaping at 30W



So it turns out when the mod is flashing the battery indicator it means its nearly finished and not fully charged #noob

I gave it a full charge last night will rate the performance again. Thanks !


----------



## DurbanThroatHit (27/11/16)

Hi all 

for those who have had experience with temp control:

Does it really use less battery and juice ?
Has anybody tried the eleaf EC Coil ? http://vapeshop.co.za/coils/eLeaf-EC-Coil#all
Why do some people say it is dangerous ?

thanks!


----------



## Andre (27/11/16)

DurbanThroatHit said:


> Hi all
> 
> for those who have had experience with temp control:
> 
> ...


Yes, TC does save a bit of battery and juice. 
I have been using the ECR head for quite a long time now. No problems. Some say the insulator tends to tear, but has not happened to me. Here is how I wick it.


----------

